# Top secret Coca Cola recipe revealed!



## paroh (Feb 16, 2011)

Top secret Coca Cola recipe revealed!

[source]*in.news.yahoo.com/top-secret-coca-cola-recipe-revealed-20110215-001322-527.html[/source]




> London, Feb 15 (IANS) The top secret recipe of one of the world's most popular beverages, Coca Cola, which was kept locked in a steel vault in Atlanta city and guarded 24-hours a day, has now been leaked by a website.
> 
> The drink was created by pharmacist John Pemberton in 1886. Its recipe reportedly contains the exact measures of all the different oils needed for Coca Cola's secret ingredient - Merchandise 7X.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

If this news is true than bad news for Coca cola


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 16, 2011)

intelligent people don't drink soft drinks
they ruin your health


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 16, 2011)

you forgot to add
2 oz pesticide.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

offtopic-

Fresh Fruit juices are a million times better


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 16, 2011)

please add "fresh" fruit juices...the juices that we get in tetra packs contains insane amount of sugar that could just make you diabetic. I even stopped drinking Real, Tropicana etc...


Ontopic:

Even if the formula is out, can anyone beat Coke and Pepsi ever?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah Real/Tropicana have insane ammounts of calorie too


----------



## MALLAMPALLI MALLIKARJUN (Feb 23, 2011)

I heard that the Coca Cola in US tastes far better than that available in India.  If so, whether the top secret Coca Cola recipe revealed is that of US make or of Indian Make?   Whatsoever, once, the "myst" in the mystery is revealed, the road side Sharbatwallahs, Sharbat would be far better than the Coca Cola.  Moreover, I think, the Coke's consumption in India are more through their other Brands like "Thumps-up", "Limca" etc. rather than that of "Coca Cola".


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

you have heard it wrong my friend. The cola extract (in barrels) comes from the US and it is just bottled here. Maybe because they use water available here which could make a difference in taste. But on the other hand I am sure that such a big organization will take care of that too by maintaining ph level etc.

I am sick and tired of people who spread such rumors. Some go on to say that cars manufactured in India use sub-standard engine. Yeah right, as if Toyotas and Hondas will make multiple engine for each country.


----------



## Goten (Feb 24, 2011)

R u guys ****ing kidding me....This is the real recipe of coca cola when it had to be easy on ur minds.....Cocaine in it(Dont u know whats COCA...Wiki that)....also alcohol.....Do u think its still the same.....This recipe was found really addictive and was thus banned.

Peace~~~!

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




MALLAMPALLI MALLIKARJUN said:


> I heard that the Coca Cola in US tastes far better than that available in India.  If so, whether the top secret Coca Cola recipe revealed is that of US make or of Indian Make?   Whatsoever, once, the "myst" in the mystery is revealed, the road side Sharbatwallahs, Sharbat would be far better than the Coca Cola.  Moreover, I think, the Coke's consumption in India are more through their other Brands like "Thumps-up", "Limca" etc. rather than that of "Coca Cola".



I am sure you are wrong on both points....Firstly taste is a matter of opinion....it may have a different taste because of different water treatments as per a country's health and food rules and regulations. On taste i find roadside sharbat waalas far better than coke or pepsi right now. The leading soft drink sellers in India are Coca cola then pepsi and then thumbs up. So whatever u r saying is words coming out of a boy.

And yeah u read it right....COCA COLA was really awesomely heavenly COCAINE COLA.....Aaaaah...Gawd i had an orgasm thinking about those days....Go to a medical store and order a peg of COCA COLA....Yeahhhh...American way of life.

Peace~~~!


----------

